# Found this bug edging my beds



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

My first thought is grub, but I thought they are usually white, so thought to just ask.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Not all grubs are white.

"Grub" is a term for a specific phase of life (egg, larvae, grub, etc.) which a multitude of insects all go through.

That's an excellent pic and I am going to throw out "cabbage worm," based on your photo ...

I'd think it was a butterfly caterpillar UNLESS you dug it out of the soil ... if you found it above ground then, I'm going with butterfly caterpillar ...

Anyone else?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Bait


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

It was in the dirt, fairly shallow, definitely not on top of the soil where I was working. I technically dug it out.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Bait


 :lol: :lol: :lol: yes, that!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

So should I be concerned?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

It's probably a moth caterpillar. I wouldn't worry about it. The ones you need to be concerned with are going to be in the ground munching on roots, or on your prize-winning roses eating the leaves.


----------

